# "Holy Smoke" the starship



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hello fellow slingshot enthusiast,
Here is my latest starship. I call her "Holy Smoke" I added 7" of extension from my last design. I built her for speed. She shoots 1/2" steel an average of 250 FPS that is an increase of 25 FPS compared to the regular frame. I built her in the same design as the original just longer forks. I liked the way it shot but it was too heavy. So I set about drilling holes every where I could to lighten her up. It is called the drill press diet.  It got the weight down and she shoots really sweet. I have been shooting the regular and this new one both with 1/2" steel. The new longer one shoots more accurately for me at this point in time.  That could change who knows? But it is very fun and smoking cans with 1/2" steel is AWESOME!!!!! I made a video to share. 

I like to take projects to a final finish but I really feel in love with the grunge mechanical look this has as it is. So I decided to leave it natural aluminum. I hope you enjoy the carnage in the video. I did!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

wow, whats the draw length on that now!?

Really nice work,


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting. Holy Smoke looks great also.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful job on that. And you are very accurate with it. Way to go!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent presentation on an AWESOME slingshot!!!!

When you popped that first can, I almost could see a glance of your inner child!!!! 

Great work, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great shooter and just as good shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it randy!! And I like the name a lot too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Both of the starships in your vid are EPIC!
Great shooting, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, what MJ said -- "Epic! " You do some good work. And really nice shooting, too. I enjoyed watching you have a good time.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

iindividual said:


> wow, whats the draw length on that now!?
> Really nice work,


57 inches


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

orcrender said:


> Great shooting. Holy Smoke looks great also.


 Thanks I love shooting pop cans full ones are a real treat. 



Charles said:


> Wonderful job on that. And you are very accurate with it. Way to go!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 Thanks Charles



Quercusuber said:


> Excellent presentation on an AWESOME slingshot!!!!
> When you popped that first can, I almost could see a glance of your inner child!!!!
> Great work, sir!!
> Cheers ...Q


 Indeed SS do that for me.  When I was a child we built all sorts of crazy stuff, all very crude, we were kids after all. So now it is a joy for me to able to craft a fine SS. My inner child loves it!



toolmantf99 said:


> Great shooter and just as good shooting!


 Thanks Toolman 



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Love it randy!! And I like the name a lot too!


 Thanks Chris, I bet that did not do anything to make the wait shorter sorry 



M.J said:


> Both of the starships in your vid are EPIC!
> Great shooting, too :thumbsup:


 Thanks MJ 6 probably would have been to many 



Dayhiker said:


> Yeah, what MJ said -- "Epic! " You do some good work. And really nice shooting, too. I enjoyed watching you have a good time.


Thank you Dayhiker, it was fun and I do enjoy shooting


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice shooter and very nice shooting. Will it coup with heavier bands?


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

that is truely awsome.

i have no experience with starship type slingshots ,but would love to know what your band dimensions are.

what is the difference in band dimensions from a regular slinshot with the corner of mouth as anchor point and no fork extension

thank you in advance

stevie


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice! Please leave the aluminum as it is. Thanks for sharing and thanks for all your videos!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I suggest that you attach some kind of counterweight on the wristbrace area to make the whole Starship feels balanced in your hand, and your hand won't be as tired because you have to keep using strength to balance it.



> *Mechanical look*


This^


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... Hoooooooooly Smooooooooooke!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's just awesome CO !


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That is a genuinely cool looking starship! Looks like it was made "on the QT" in a prison workshop and the accuracy you shoot it with is impressive.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Love it. Your starship designs are my most favoured designs. Well done indeed.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Nice shooter and very nice shooting. Will it coup with heavier bands?


It did before I lightened it. I shot it with double theraband gold. I do not know now I will have to try it. Will see


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep I know that they break at the pouch, but lay the tips forward and the bands will last a lot longer. I thought about making one out of aluminum plate myself, but ended up with a light weight aluminum tube with my Bazooka Star. -- Tex


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

HOE said:


> I suggest that you attach some kind of counterweight on the wristbrace area to make the whole Starship feels balanced in your hand, and your hand won't be as tired because you have to keep using strength to balance it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you would think that but in reality the counter weight is more overall weight that you have to hold up. Once I draw the slingshot it is easy to hold and their is no need to balance it is pulled to my body by the bands. the lighter it is the easier to hold my arm up. Thank you for your input.  it is all an experiment for me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

oldstevie said:


> that is truely awsome.
> i have no experience with starship type slingshots ,but would love to know what your band dimensions are.
> what is the difference in band dimensions from a regular slinshot with the corner of mouth as anchor point and no fork extension
> thank you in advance
> stevie


My draw with this starship is 57 to 58 inches you can figure it out from that.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Love it and what is it about us that the minute you hit that first can I broke out in a grin and glanced at you and you were grinning to.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep I know that they break at the pouch, but lay the tips forward and the bands will last a lot longer. I thought about making one out of aluminum plate myself, but ended up with a light weight aluminum tube with my Bazooka Star. -- Tex


Ok Tex thanks I could not figure out why Roger was doing that.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Love it and what is it about us that the minute you hit that first can I broke out in a grin and glanced at you and you were grinning to.


Because we are just a couple of Kids at heart! Smashing a can with something we made with our own hands! What could be better!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

is that cut from a sheet of aluminum and bent at the arm brace


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow another nice video and a wonderful slingshot thanks for both

cheers and a happy christmess time with the famely


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!!!! now thats what i call style man way cool :thumbsup: :banana:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> is that cut from a sheet of aluminum and bent at the arm brace


Yes cut form 1/4" 6061 t6 alum sheet the arm cuff is a half section of alum pipe the front forks 3/4" alum an inch wide and 1 1/2" tall. with the clamp system on there. Sniper Rifle  50 cal too


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice one C-O! I like I like! Have a Merry Christmas friend


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, Randy. I really enjoyed that "Hole"y Smoke video. Awesome.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Nice shooter and very nice shooting. Will it coup with heavier bands?


Hi Davidka,
Yes it will handle heavy bands. I tested her tonight. This was .030 latex 1" to 5/8" taper 11 1/2" active length with 50 cal lead weighs 12 grams. That is all I can handle. Some one stronger may need a heavier frame. This is enough for me. I bounced one off the slingshot body and it still went half way into a fir board. Sorry I got the date wrong it is 12-23 not 8 Middle age If you do not want to watch cause it is slow and a bit boring the fast shots were 356.9 335 328.2 313.7 fastest one equals 52.369 FPE


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Go Can Man! You're in the "Galaxy Class" of Starship with that thing! Love the video and you know I love Starships. Especially love the little boyish laugh after the can of soda is hit. Same laugh I have when I hit something. I think it's the same laugh we all have. It's just plain FUN!!!!!!Great job Buddy!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooter and very nice shooting. Will it coup with heavier bands?
> ...


i like your " wood inlay " skills ;-)


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks deadly (for the can) accurate this shooter, nice worked :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool starships and some nice shooting!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, equipment, outstanding shooting!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice one Randy!

I whish those were legal over here to at least give it a try


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you think you could reproduce just the flat stock part with the bend in it and sell it to me ? Heck, I'll even drill my own holes and mount some kind of grip. lol


----------

